# Photo Contest Finalist - Please vote!!!



## ajaygurudev (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey guys...

Sometimes...it burns when i peepee!!


md


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Sniff...sniff...do I smell...spam? Why yes, yes it is...yummmmmmmmm SPAM 

Didn't MD already edit this once in another section?


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah i took care of his other post in general q and a..but i left this one here as an act of good faith.

although now i see he posted these two posts, and left...maybe i should edit this one too..


md


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao:


----------

